# STUPID BOYFRIEND:|



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

We have a 33 gal tank with 4 baby rb's.
weve only had them for about a week and he wanted to change some of the water...that was great but when he was putting the new water in he dumped it in really really hard and the fish were still in the tank...now a couple of our rb's will be swimming like normal then they start swimming on their sides and then flip them selves up back to normal...

im no expert by any means but it doesnt seem healthy!!!

is everything ok?? please help!!!

thanks for your time and concideration,
red_belly_girl


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are fine as long as you used water conditioner. They may have been a little shocked from a sudden change in temp.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

they should be alright they're just disoriented from the heavy water dumping.


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!

thank you so much guys!

we have water conditioner....how often should we put it in??
the water from the day we set the tank up, has been cloudy...is that normal??

thanks again!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

Yup for like 2 and a half days...is that good or bad??


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

what ya cycle with?2 days is not enough unless you used aged water from another tank or aged filters of another tank


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Red_Belly_Girl:) said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> thank you so much guys!
> 
> ...


 Just follow the directions on the bottle. How old are you?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

did you add declorinator after you added this new water


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Okay don't confuse her anymore







it is too late for cycling since the fish are already there, they'll have to live through the cycle.

Just make sure you condition any new water you add in the tank, also add some aquarium salt (1 desolved table spoon in water for every 10 gal) this should help them survive the cycle. Other than that keep your water changes and don't forget to siphon the gravel.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

How long have they been in the tank since it was established? Even if they are smack in the middle of the nitrite cycle, adding bio spira with daily dosages of tropical science will help a huge amount. Doing this you should be able to bring down the nitrites to zero in a week max.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i remember when i just throw my rbp in when the water t(hey was swimming in was hella cold and the water they was going in was like 76 degree)... they was swimming like they was on crack


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Red_Belly_Girl:) said:


> Yup for like 2 and a half days...is that good or bad??


 andless you used a product to cycle your tank(which it seems like you didn't, it can take from 3-5 weeks to cycle, just dont do anymore water changes untill your cycle is complete, because doing so can remove the bacteria before it has colinized and established itself in your tank, you need the beneficial bacteria in your tank
you can find out if your cycle is complete by testing your water, (you will see your ammonia rise first, then nitrite, then nitrate, when they all come back down to zero, your cycles established)
also feed lightly


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I let my tank cycle for a couple days - and then I was in the lfs and felt sorry for the betta's in their cups... so I bought one and stuck him in the tank to speed up the process. He was in there for a week and then I bought convicts- they did fine.

I hope your p's are okay RB Girl!


----------



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks alot for your help everyone! Yes I used cycle speeder uppers, the bottle was callec cycle. I reasd the directions on everything, and did it right! I just have two questions that I hope you boys and girls can awnser for me...

1. Do I really have the add declorinator every time I do a water change? 
2. And my water is really dirty.. I can barely see the back of the tank.. and the it stinks!

Well hope you guys can help me because I wanna show you all my pics! ...







but I cant till the water is more clear.. thats how bad it is!

BUh Bye!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Errrg, cycle. No offense or anything but Cycle is the worst crap to use for cycling a tank. My buddy "treated" his tank with cycle, swearing that it would do the trick, and in two weeks his nitrite level was over 3 ppm. We dumped in bio spira and nitromax, two full dosages, and in 4 days his levels were perfect.

Definitely treat the water you are going to add into your tank, especially if your water is hard like mine or if you have old pipes in your house. Maybe check your water parameters because having water so dirty that you can't see the back of your tank is a very bad thing( I'm assuming you don't have new drift wood in there). You have a filter running right? Good luck. :smile:


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

BIO SPIRA IT NOW!!!!!, wait till the ammonia stage kicks in


----------

